# Sustituto de OPA2134



## Vlad (Ene 6, 2008)

Hola

Aguien sabe si hay algun amplificador operacional para sustituir el OPA2134, con las mismas caracteristicas o muy similares?

Lo que pasa es que no lo he podido encontrar y no se si confiar en cualquier amp peracional.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2008)

Estos son similares, debes buscar la version de 2 operacionales
AD797
OPA627

Este es muy bueno para audio y facil de conseguir
NE5534


----------



## Vlad (Ene 10, 2008)

Hola

Gracias fogonazo
para ti cual es el mejor Amp operacional (en cuestiones de fidelidad de audio)?
la configuracion de los pines es la misma para todos los operacionales?


gracias de nuevo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

Confucio dijo: "Todas las dudas del universo se contestan con una sola palabra", ! Depende ¡

Depende donde lo vallas a usar y como lo vallas a usar, no es lo mismo un amplificador de primer etapa de  una capsula MC o de microfono que un control de tono.

Si quieres orientame un poco en que tipo de aplicacion lo usaras y te puedo dar una opinion mas espesifica.

Los OA, no interfieren en gran medida en la fidelidad, salvo que sean muy, muy malos.
Si interfieren en el ruido propio, la ganancia, la frecuencia maxima de operacion, la estabilidad.


----------



## Vlad (Ene 10, 2008)

hola de nuevo

Hay que cambiar los valores de los demas componentes para remplazar el OPA2134
por el NE5534 

por ejemplo en este control de volumen (previo inversor)?
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/preamplificador/previoinversor/ezquema.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

Confucio tambien dijo: "No mates un mosquito con un cañon"

En esa aplicacion el NE5534 te funcionara perfecto.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 10, 2008)

El OPA 2134 tiene mas armonicos para sonar mas a valvular, a tu circuito no le afecta pero un poco de información adicional no le hace mal a nadie...

http://optimisetonamplificador.chez-alice.fr/exemple.htm#guv

Prestar atensión especialmente en los gráficos, lastima que este en francés aunque algo se entiende...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

Pocoexperto: El NE5534, es uno de los preferidos por los musicos, justamente por su similitud al sonido valvular.

Como veo que te interesa el tema si tienes ganas leete los datos de este IC
http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ina217.pdf


----------



## Vlad (Ene 10, 2008)

Hola

Esta información me es muy util pero me surgio el problema de que algunos operacionales no los encuentro en las tiendas (Ciudad de México): INA 217, OPA2134 y algunos OPA cuastan entre
$10  USD y $90 USD.

Que me recomiendan?

Puedo intecambiar operacionales en un circuito mediante un zocalo sin problemas por la configuracion de los pines? (para poder provar con distintos y ver cual me resulta mejor).


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

NE5534 : U$ 0,60    B.B.B.

Bueno
Bonito 
Barato

Verifica los pines, pero creo que son todos iguales, o sea que podras ir intercambiando sin reformar nada.


----------



## Vlad (Ene 22, 2008)

Hola

y que hay del NE5532 y del TL072?
en que difieren del NE5534?

por ahí lei que para un pream phono riaa (para tornamesa) los componentes discretos brindan mayor fidelidad que los Amp Operacionales integrados.
que tan cierto es esto?

gracias por el apoyo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2008)

El NE5534 es un operacional "Bajo ruido" con un solo operacional por capsula
El NE5532 es un operacional "Bajo ruido"Doble 2 por capsula
El TL072 es un operacional doble (2 Por capsula) mas bien de uso general puede ser apto para audio.

Respecto a la conveniencia de uno u otro tipo de componente existen "Libros" enteros sobre ese tema.

Digamos que para el 90% de los seres humanos el resultado sera identico e imposble de apreciar diferencia.

Saludos


----------



## Vlad (Ene 22, 2008)

Hola

Me podrias recomendar una bibligrafía? o si puedo inclusive conseguir literatura al respecto en internet?

gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2008)

Lo que te dara la primera aprocciomacion es el "Datasheet" del componente, te dira la figura de ruido, rango de frecuencia, tensiones de trabajo, Etc. Etc

Al pie de esta pagina que estas leyendo fijate el recuadro con el titulo:
"*Buscador de hojas de datos - Cortesia de DatasheetArchive.com*"

Con este buscador consigues la hoja de datos del componente y de ahy como funciona y para que usos sirve.

Saludos


----------



## pepomogar (Mar 11, 2008)

Disculpen la intromisión. Yo he estado buscando el mismo op amp pero con cuatro operacionales es decir el OPA4134 alguien me podría decir cual sería el reemplazo en este caso?

Gracias de antemano


----------

